# SAT (S1-S7) w/o 2TB (Paddle Shifters) you ask?



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SAT (S1-S7) w/o 2TB (Paddle Shifters) you ask?

Sure, why not. 

Now, no more guessing what gear my tranny is in.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice! This is a really good one.

Please tell us how.

JEG23


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EGS / 3000 Applikation / Sportschalter_*alt* (Not just Sportschalter) = aktiv / Werte=01


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks

JEG23


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

This is great, thanks.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> SAT (S1-S7) w/o 2TB (Paddle Shifters) you ask?
> 
> Sure, why not.
> 
> Now, no more guessing what gear my tranny is in.


What about being able to see the tranny in normal driving mode?

Is it possible to *get D1-D8 in normal drive mode* rather than just the plain D?

With your proven expertise in 'finding these gems' - I'm sure you've nailed it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> What about being able to see the tranny in normal driving mode?
> 
> Is it possible to *get D1-D8 in normal drive mode* rather than just the plain D?
> 
> With your proven expertise in 'finding these gems' - I'm sure you've nailed it.


Actually, that code was discovered by my Korean brother, mongsiri. All credit goes to him.

D1-D8 to go along with S1-S7 would be nice, but I did not see anything in EGS for that. Although since my car seldom operates in that girly mode, I admittedly did not give searching for that code its due diligence.


----------



## Marathon Man (Jul 6, 2012)

Shawn,
Nice one!! I just went out and did that one in just a few minutes. Thanks to mongsiri for expanding the state of the art and to you for passing it on.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marathon Man said:


> Shawn,
> Nice one!! I just went out and did that one in just a few minutes. Thanks to mongsiri for expanding the state of the art and to you for passing it on.


That's the spirit of the forum. :thumbup:


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

What about displaying (S1-S7) in the HUD?
Is it at all possible?


----------



## tissot (Aug 28, 2012)

It doesn't work, I checked twice. Year 2010/04. Automatic transmission, without paddles.
There is:
EGS / 3000 Applikation / Sportschalter_alt (Not just Sportschalter) = aktiv / Werte=01
but not works.:bawling:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tissot said:


> It doesn't work, I checked twice. Year 2010/04. Automatic transmission, without paddles.
> There is:
> EGS / 3000 Applikation / Sportschalter_alt (Not just Sportschalter) = aktiv / Werte=01
> but not works.:bawling:


Since this is 2TB, only without the Paddle Shifters, I would assume for this to work it requires ZSP OR ZMP, which are the requirements to order 2TB.

Do you have Sport or M-Sport?


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Since this is 2TB, only without the Paddle Shifters, I would assume for this to work it requires ZSP OR ZMP, which are the requirements to order 2TB.
> 
> Do you have Sport or M-Sport?


Just tested this on a friend's 2012 F11 520 (not Sport or M-Sport, just a regular 520D)

*.. and it works like a charm.*

I changed both the settings under EGS / 3000 Applikation

Sportschalter_alt = aktiv
Sportschalter = aktiv

both settings were 'inakti'v by default, having changed the same&#8230; we now get S1-S7 instead of DS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> Just tested this on a friend's 2012 F11 520 (not Sport or M-Sport, just a regular 520D)
> 
> *.. and it works like a charm.*
> 
> ...


Well, that is rather interesting. On my M-Sport, Sportschalter by default was nicht_aktiv, and when I changed it to aktiv, it did nothing. I changed it back to nicht_akt, and then changed Sportschalter_alt to aktiv, and got S1-S7. So, Sportschalter by itself did nothing, and Sportschalter_alt by itself gave me S1-S7.

I thought maybe then based on what you experienced that Sportschalter got it to the Sport / M-Sport equivalent, then Sportschalter_alt brought it to SAT. The problem with that though is I would have expected Sportschalter to default to aktiv on cars with Sport / M-Sport, but that isn't the case. So, this doesn't make much sense.

We need to test a few more non Sport Cars and Sport / M-Sport cars, and see if this behavior is at least consistent, where both are needed for non Sport, and only Sportschalter_alt is needed for Sport / M-Sport cars.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, that is rather interesting. On my M-Sport, Sportschalter by default was nicht_aktiv, and when I changed it to aktiv, it did nothing. I changed it back to nicht_akt, and then changed Sportschalter_alt to aktiv, and got S1-S7. So, Sportschalter by itself did nothing, and Sportschalter_alt by itself gave me S1-S7.
> 
> I thought maybe then based on what you experienced that Sportschalter got it to the Sport / M-Sport equivalent, then Sportschalter_alt brought it to SAT. The problem with that though is I would have expected Sportschalter to default to aktiv on cars with Sport / M-Sport, but that isn't the case. So, this doesn't make much sense.
> 
> We need to test a few more non Sport Cars and Sport / M-Sport cars, and see if this behavior is at least consistent, where both are needed for non Sport, and only Sportschalter_alt is needed for Sport / M-Sport cars.


Just to add to this&#8230; on my own F10, i have the Sports Auto Box with the Paddle Shifters; and both values were already set to 'aktiv' by default. I do not have Sport or M-Sport either.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> Just to add to this&#8230; on my own F10, i have the Sports Auto Box with the Paddle Shifters; and both values were already set to 'aktiv' by default. I do not have Sport or M-Sport either.


Really? You have 2TB without either ZSP OR ZMP? The U.S. Odering guide (for 2011) shows one of those is required. Maybe the U.K. was different, or it changed in 2012. :dunno:


----------



## tissot (Aug 28, 2012)

In Europe we can order for example: SAT, sport seats, M steering wheel, M suspension, black headliner, EDC all alone, *without *ZSP or ZMP.
Also in 520d


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tissot said:


> In Europe we can order for example: SAT, sport seats, M steering wheel, M suspension, black headliner, EDC all alone, *without *ZSP or ZMP.
> Also in 520d


Lucky you. So have you tried both on yours now to see if it works?


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

gspannu said:


> Just tested this on a friend's 2012 F11 520 (not Sport or M-Sport, just a regular 520D)
> 
> *.. and it works like a charm.*
> 
> ...


I changed both as above and get the S1-S7 instead of DS on my non sport 2011 528i.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

snj1013 said:


> I changed both as above and get the S1-S7 instead of DS on my non sport 2011 528i.


Yes, but did you also try just Sportschalter_alt = aktiv first by itself?


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

No I didn't. I can give that a try tomorrow.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

snj1013 said:


> No I didn't. I can give that a try tomorrow.


Yes, please do. I am trying to see if consistently both are required or if only Sportschalter_alt = aktiv is required, and if it is the later, why in some cases both are necessary. Thanks.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

@shawnsheridan

No sport, M-sport or shift paddles here. Just changing Sportschalter_alt to aktiv was sufficient to get S1-S7. Thanks again.

JEG23


----------



## tissot (Aug 28, 2012)

I changed both settings. Now it works! 
EGS / 3000 Applikation
Sportschalter_alt = aktiv
Sportschalter = aktiv


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

Shawn....I'll be down to Houston soon and really want this! Lol n


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Needsdecaf said:


> Shawn....I'll be down to Houston soon and really want this! Lol n


Just PM me. I'll hook your car up.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tissot said:


> I changed both settings. Now it works!
> EGS / 3000 Applikation
> Sportschalter_alt = aktiv
> Sportschalter = aktiv


Glad to hear it.

So, so far we a 528i and a 520D where both had to be set to Aktiv for it to work. Not seeing the reason here yet.


----------



## tissot (Aug 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Glad to hear it.
> So, so far we a 528i and a 520D where both had to be set to Aktiv for it to work. Not seeing the reason here yet.


I noticed that shifting is a little bit faster and lag is smaller. Maybe in powerful engines (535,550) sport gearbox softwere is by default :dunno:
Did you notice any changes?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tissot said:


> I noticed that shifting is a little bit faster and lag is smaller. Maybe in powerful engines (535,550) sport gearbox softwere is by default :dunno:
> Did you notice any changes?


It actually feels quicker off the line, but I dismissed it as wishful thinking. I don't know for sure. It does feel different though.


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

My 535i has no sport package or M sport. I had to switch BOTH

Sportschalter_alt = aktiv
Sportschalter = aktiv

for it to work. I tried just Sportschalter_alt = aktiv first and no luck, when I switched BOTH of them it worked perfectly.

Thanks again for the Post Shawn !!


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, but did you also try just Sportschalter_alt = aktiv first by itself?


I tried coding Sportschalter_alt = aktiv only and I did not get the S1-S7 display. When I code both 
Sportschalter_alt = aktiv
Sportschalter = aktiv

I get S1-S7.


----------



## NAL (Sep 18, 2008)

I had to change both to show S1-S7


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm sill trying to figure out how to get the S1-S7 to display when I put the tranny into sport mode via the adaptive driving toggle. If anyone figures that one out please let me know.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sharbotcom said:


> I'm sill trying to figure out how to get the S1-S7 to display when I put the tranny into sport mode via the adaptive driving toggle. If anyone figures that one out please let me know.


The DEC Sport Mode is Suspension and Steering, with no bearing on the transmission shift points I don't think.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Drivetrain is effected (if selected). In my case the tranny absolutely goes into sport (no 8th gear) mode since I have drivetrain selected to be controlled. Whether I pop the shifter to the left or toggle the the switch to sport mode, the tranny reacts the same (of course I have to either move the shifter or tap the paddles if I want to force a gear change but other than that the tranny reacts the exact same.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sharbotcom said:


> Drivetrain is effected (if selected). In my case the tranny absolutely goes into sport (no 8th gear) mode since I have drivetrain selected to be controlled. Whether I pop the shifter to the left or toggle the the switch to sport mode, the tranny reacts the same (of course I have to either move the shifter or tap the paddles if I want to force a gear change but other than that the tranny reacts the exact same.


I don't know. I do not think they are the same. One can have DEC Sport, or SAT Sport, or both simultaneously. Two distinctly different systems.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm going to do a test run later tonight where I'll note the gear changes, etc. when I put the tranny in sport via the toggle and via the shifter. I'm ivory pure (99.44%) sure the tranny is behaving the same in both those modes. If it was not then there would need to be three distinct operating modes (besides manual shifting M1-M7): normal; sport (induced by moving the shifter to the left); and sport (induced via the adaptive drive toggle).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sharbotcom said:


> I'm going to do a test run later tonight where I'll note the gear changes, etc. when I put the tranny in sport via the toggle and via the shifter. I'm ivory pure (99.44%) sure the tranny is behaving the same in both those modes. If it was not then there would need to be three distinct operating modes (besides manual shifting M1-M7): normal; sport (induced by moving the shifter to the left); and sport (induced via the adaptive drive toggle).


Sorry, I should have mentioned above Throttle too. My understanding is that the Standard 8 Speed Auto DEC Sport Mode with DHP adjusts Steering, Throttle, and Suspension. Without DHP, I think it is just Steering and Throttle. In either case, for transmission adjustment, you need SAT.


----------



## Marathon Man (Jul 6, 2012)

I commented earlier that it was easy to make the change but unfortunately I was not able to test it at the time (wife's car). When I did, I still only got DS. I then tried change both items, and still no change to S1-S7. I have a 2013 X3 28i with no M-Sport, SAV, or paddle shifters (again, wife's car).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marathon Man said:


> I commented earlier that it was easy to make the change but unfortunately I was not able to test it at the time (wife's car). When I did, I still only got DS. I then tried change both items, and still no change to S1-S7. I have a 2013 X3 28i with no M-Sport, SAV, or paddle shifters (again, wife's car).


Is 2TB SAT an option on the X3?


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

I did my ride tonight and I gotta tell ya, there is ) difference in the behavior of the tranny between popping the shifter to the left ot togglinh to sport mode using the adaptive drive switch (with drivetrain turned on in the settings). The transmission acts identically in both settings. So my question is if it goes into the same mode why doesn't BMW display the S1-S7 when we are in "sport" mode (again, providing you have drivetrain effected in the settings)? BTW, if I slide the shifter to the left when I'm already in "sport" mode nothing changes (except the ability to manually change the gears).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sharbotcom said:


> I did my ride tonight and I gotta tell ya, there is ) difference in the behavior of the tranny between popping the shifter to the left ot togglinh to sport mode using the adaptive drive switch (with drivetrain turned on in the settings). The transmission acts identically in both settings. So my question is if it goes into the same mode why doesn't BMW display the S1-S7 when we are in "sport" mode (again, providing you have drivetrain effected in the settings)? BTW, if I slide the shifter to the left when I'm already in "sport" mode nothing changes (except the ability to manually change the gears).


I hear you, but I just can't imagine that BMW would have the DEC Sport Mode, and the Gear DS Mode both adjusting the transmission shift points. :dunno:


----------



## tissot (Aug 28, 2012)

@shawn
mayby try change "Sportschalter = aktiv", mayby then you will have some changes in shifting, not only s1-s7 on display.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sharbotcom said:


> I did my ride tonight and I gotta tell ya, there is ) difference in the behavior of the tranny between popping the shifter to the left ot togglinh to sport mode using the adaptive drive switch (with drivetrain turned on in the settings). The transmission acts identically in both settings. So my question is if it goes into the same mode why doesn't BMW display the S1-S7 when we are in "sport" mode (again, providing you have drivetrain effected in the settings)? BTW, if I slide the shifter to the left when I'm already in "sport" mode nothing changes (except the ability to manually change the gears).


Well, I'll be damned. You are correct. I did my own test drive this morning, by putting the car in regular D Mode and setting the cruise control to 70 mph. My RPM's were at 1800, then I moved the gear shift to DS Mode, and it dropped a gear and went to 2700 RPM, and then after about 30 seconds it went up a gear and stabilized at 2250 RPM.

I then put it back in back in regular D Mode, and moved the DEC Switch to Sport, and the transmission did the same exact thing. No difference. They are the same thing. I guess I just never noticed before because I always drive in DS Mode, so when I activate DEC Sport, there is no change with the transmission since it is already in Sport Mode.

Then I read this, which confirms it:

_Driving Experience Control (Sport):

http://www.bmw.com/com/en/newvehicl...oom/chassis/dynamic_driving_control.html#more

A touch of the Driving Experience Control next to the gearshift lever changes the level of driving pleasure from COMFORT to SPORT: the engine responds more spontaneously to the accelerator *and the eight-speed transmission Steptronic lets the engine rev high before quickly changing up a gear*. At the same time the steering and chassis tighten. _

So, DEC Sport is indeed adjusting the Throttle, Transmission, Steering, and Chassis.

I am with you now Sharbotcom. The transmission display ought to show DS when in the DEC Sport Mode.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Shawn. I appreciate the effort to follow up on my understanding. Now my question goes back to: "Why doesn't BMW have the S1-S7 displayed when you enter in sport mode (transmission) when you do it via the toggle?" I'll keep looking for a coding answer but I suspect there may be triggered by a relay on the shifter instead of the tranny itself.


----------



## vesper (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't understand, do we need a special tool to do the coding? Or we can just use a software installed on the computer to do it?
What is needed actually?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vesper said:


> I don't understand, do we need a special tool to do the coding? Or we can just use a software installed on the computer to do it?
> What is needed actually?
> Thanks


To Code, you need E-Sys coding application, PSdZdata coding data files, and an ENET Cable.


----------



## vesper (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Shawn,
Thank you so much for the quick reply. I really appreciate it.
Anyway, do you know where i can buy the enet cables? I would love to buy them for me to try out coding myself.
Also, do you know where can i download the e sys application?
Thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vesper said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Thank you so much for the quick reply. I really appreciate it.
> Anyway, do you know where i can buy the enet cables? I would love to buy them for me to try out coding myself.
> Also, do you know where can i download the e sys application?
> Thanks again.


PM sent.


----------



## vesper (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot Shawn for the information.


----------



## vesper (Feb 21, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Anyway Shawn, from another thread i saw that you did change the sport auto shifter. Does changing the shifter alone affect the way how the transmission shifts? Or is it just the s1 - s7 coding that affect the gear changes?
I am really interested on doing the paddle shift retrofit as well. And do you have any idea on how doable it is to do that? Is it as simple as running cables from the shifter to the paddles on the steering or is it something much more complicated involved?

Ps: Sat shifters and sport steering wih paddles are not my concern anymore.


----------



## Donghoi Kim (Nov 8, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Actually, that code was discovered by my Korean brother, mongsiri. All credit goes to him.
> 
> D1-D8 to go along with S1-S7 would be nice, but I did not see anything in EGS for that. Although since my car seldom operates in that girly mode, I admittedly did not give searching for that code its due diligence.


Hello Shawn,

Your posts on Bimmerfest.com and Bwmcoding.com are always very helpfule to me..:thumbup:
For example, http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?4319-Connect-Sport-Comfort-Eco-Switch-to-icm/page2

I'm the member of BMW F serise club in Korea and I firstly introduced e-sys coding to F club.

I found this this value for S1~8 display on 20. July, 2011
http://cafe.naver.com/5series/67991 (Sorry, You need registration to read the posting in Korea)

I think, 'mongsiri' is one of F club member. 

Thank you again!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Donghoi said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Your posts on Bimmerfest.com and Bwmcoding.com are always very helpfule to me..:thumbup:
> For example, http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?4319-Connect-Sport-Comfort-Eco-Switch-to-icm/page2
> ...


Well tell mongsiri I said hello. I haven't heard anything from him in a while.

And if you get to Okku-Silver Town, give all the girls my best.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Only Sportschalter_alt needed on my 520d 4/2011 to make it work. I don't have sports trans nor M options..cool find.


----------



## Alex68 (Feb 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, that is rather interesting. On my M-Sport, Sportschalter by default was nicht_aktiv, and when I changed it to aktiv, it did nothing. I changed it back to nicht_akt, and then changed Sportschalter_alt to aktiv, and got S1-S7. So, Sportschalter by itself did nothing, and Sportschalter_alt by itself gave me S1-S7.
> 
> I thought maybe then based on what you experienced that Sportschalter got it to the Sport / M-Sport equivalent, then Sportschalter_alt brought it to SAT. The problem with that though is I would have expected Sportschalter to default to aktiv on cars with Sport / M-Sport, but that isn't the case. So, this doesn't make much sense.
> 
> We need to test a few more non Sport Cars and Sport / M-Sport cars, and see if this behavior is at least consistent, where both are needed for non Sport, and only Sportschalter_alt is needed for Sport / M-Sport cars.


I changed only one settings on my F30 328i.
I have only automatic 205 in gearbox. 
EGS / 3000 Applikation
Sportschalter_alt = *nicht_aktiv*
Sportschalter = aktiv
Now it (S1-S7) works, but I do not know whether it's right or not?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alex68 said:


> I changed only one settings on my F30 328i.
> I have only automatic 205 in gearbox.
> EGS / 3000 Applikation
> Sportschalter_alt = *nicht_aktiv*
> ...


If it is working, it is right. Some have to change only one, and other have to change both.


----------



## Alex68 (Feb 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> If it is working, it is right. Some have to change only one, and other have to change both.


Thanks a lot Shawn :thumbup:


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

code an 2013 535i today, had to change both Sportschalter_alt and Sportschalter to aktiv / Werte=01


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

I checked my '12 M sport and both of these are enabled by default. I do have the SAT option w/ the paddle shifters. Not sure if that helps w/ whether to activate both or not.:thumbup:


----------



## maxpnc (Apr 16, 2013)

To anyone who is interested in coding this on a F30 (I have a sport line non M), the result sort of changes how sports mode is entered and how it behaves; I have modified as

Sportschalter_alt = nicht_aktiv
Sportschalter = aktiv

or both active and I could not tell any difference, with just sportschalter active you will be able to see S1-7. Before the modification, with both not active, DS is displayed in sports mode and if you tab the control lever left or return it to normal position, sports mode or comfortable mode is selected automatically. After the coding, with either with just Sportschalter active or both active, taping the lever to the left or normal position does not automatically select sport mode or comfort mode, instead, it will active the S1-7 display and put transmission (and transmission only) in sports mode. And after you manually select the mode through buttons to the left of the lever, the rest of the car goes into sport mode. (steering, accelerator etc. ) Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## rpagianotto (Dec 24, 2012)

So, I've been meaning to retrofit paddles to my car (F20 118i with 205 8AT), and although I haven't purchased the new steering wheel just yet, I wanted to get the coding part done already, as I thought that would get me at least the 2TB behavior of the gearbox (i.e. faster shifting, kickdown override and no auto upshift at the rev limiter on manual mode when in sport+ or DTC off, and S1-S7 display).

So I changed my car's VO (205 to 2TB) and coded the entire SVT tree and curiously I got none of the things I was expecting! Gearbox still behaves exactly like before - similar shifting, still has kickdown and auto upshift in manual mode on sport+ or DTC off, and only displays DS instead of S1-S7.

I thought that maybe the VO coding didn't stick, so I tried doing it again, and the gearbox remained the same. So I went on checking individual parameters to see wether or not coding had done any alterations.

So as of now, my car's VO says 2TB, under ICM, IcmKod_B_S2TBA is now verbaut, IcmKod_B_S205A is now nicht_verbaut, so that's what it's supposed to be. Under EGS, Sportschalter_alt AND Sportschalter were now set to aktiv / Werte=01, so they're right as well.

Under Kombi, however, SPA_Sport_Enable and SPA_Enable were set to nicht_aktiv. So I tried changing them to aktiv, but all that did was remove the gear indicator altogether! The cluster would no longer show anything where the gear indicator was supposed to be (i.e. not even D, N, R, DS or M1-M8). So I had to change them back to nicht_aktiv.

I don't know what else to look for... Anyway, does anyone have a clue on what I might be doing wrong? It would be nice at least to be able to have the car show S1-S7 instead of DS.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rpagianotto said:


> So, I've been meaning to retrofit paddles to my car (F20 118i with 205 8AT), and although I haven't purchased the new steering wheel just yet, I wanted to get the coding part done already, as I thought that would get me at least the 2TB behavior of the gearbox (i.e. faster shifting, kickdown override and no auto upshift at the rev limiter on manual mode when in sport+ or DTC off, and S1-S7 display).
> 
> So I changed my car's VO (205 to 2TB) and coded the entire SVT tree and curiously I got none of the things I was expecting! Gearbox still behaves exactly like before - similar shifting, still has kickdown and auto upshift in manual mode on sport+ or DTC off, and only displays DS instead of S1-S7.
> 
> ...


Makes no sense...


----------



## Alex68 (Feb 8, 2013)

rpagianotto said:


> So, I've been meaning to retrofit paddles to my car (F20 118i with 205 8AT), and although I haven't purchased the new steering wheel just yet, I wanted to get the coding part done already, as I thought that would get me at least the 2TB behavior of the gearbox (i.e. faster shifting, kickdown override and no auto upshift at the rev limiter on manual mode when in sport+ or DTC off, and S1-S7 display).
> 
> So I changed my car's VO (205 to 2TB) and coded the entire SVT tree and curiously I got none of the things I was expecting! Gearbox still behaves exactly like before - similar shifting, still has kickdown and auto upshift in manual mode on sport+ or DTC off, and only displays DS instead of S1-S7.
> 
> ...


Gearbox in your car hasn't 2TB option in accordance with BMW configurator. I think that is not possible on your auto.


----------



## rpagianotto (Dec 24, 2012)

Alex68 said:


> Gearbox in your car hasn't 2TB option in accordance with BMW configurator. I think that is not possible on your auto.


I though about that, but isn't it weird that my car accepts VO coding to change 205 to 2TB without any errors? 
Moreover, people have been able to retrofit paddles to the f20, and as far as I know, it isn't possible to get paddles with the regular 205 auto, and they only work if you alter the VO to 2TB.
And hardware-wise, the gearbox is the same, and the VO coding actually did alter some parameters...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rpagianotto said:


> I though about that, but isn't it weird that my car accepts VO coding to change 205 to 2TB without any errors?
> Moreover, people have been able to retrofit paddles to the f20, and as far as I know, it isn't possible to get paddles with the regular 205 auto, and they only work if you alter the VO to 2TB.
> And hardware-wise, the gearbox is the same, and the VO coding actually did alter some parameters...


You have too much faith in E-Sys VO Editor and Calculate FP. It will allow invalid option codes and calculate FP with no problem, and let you VO Code the car making the FDL changes, albeit all for naught.

I tested it once on my F10, and added 552 LED Headlights from the 6 Series, and FP would calculate, even though 552 is not available on the 5 series chassis. More surprising though, it allowed 552 LED Headlights simultaneously with 522 Xenon Headlights, even though a car could have only one or the other.

Alex68 made a good point that I did not catch last night. You have a F20 118i. Option 2TB is not allowed for 118i and 120d, only 135i and 135d. So, adding it and coding it does nothing.

As for people retrofitting paddles, this is possible as option 2XA Paddle Shift Wheels are available with 205 Transmission, or for 135i and 135d, 7XA as an option:

2XA: Sport Steering Wheel with paddles
7XA: M Steering Wheel with paddles

So, you can have Paddle Shifters without SAT.


----------



## milest (Nov 15, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Makes no sense...


I think this is an N13 engine issue as mine...non of models with N13 are not allowed with 2TB....
I changed both shalter options(didn't code 2TB to FA)....I've got M1-M8 nothing else has happened.:tsk:


----------



## naa3e5 (Jan 20, 2014)

I couldn't get this to work with a couple combinations

Default on my F07 2013 was

Sportschalter_alt= nicht_atv / Werte=00
Sportschalter= nicht_atv / Werte=00

I tried 
Sportschalter_alt= aktiv / Werte=01
Sportschalter= nicht_atv / Werte=00

Sportschalter_alt= anicht_atv / Werte=00 
Sportschalter= aktiv / Werte=01

and

Sportschalter_alt= aktiv / Werte=01
Sportschalter= aktiv / Werte=01

No joy.


----------



## mokwai (Mar 31, 2014)

I am having the same issues as rpagianotto. Having done everything. Appreciate more inputs. Thanks. Mine is the 8 speed auto 116.



rpagianotto said:


> So, I've been meaning to retrofit paddles to my car (F20 118i with 205 8AT), and although I haven't purchased the new steering wheel just yet, I wanted to get the coding part done already, as I thought that would get me at least the 2TB behavior of the gearbox (i.e. faster shifting, kickdown override and no auto upshift at the rev limiter on manual mode when in sport+ or DTC off, and S1-S7 display).
> 
> So I changed my car's VO (205 to 2TB) and coded the entire SVT tree and curiously I got none of the things I was expecting! Gearbox still behaves exactly like before - similar shifting, still has kickdown and auto upshift in manual mode on sport+ or DTC off, and only displays DS instead of S1-S7.
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Is FEM_BODY => PADDLES_VERBAUT = aktiv set?


----------



## mokwai (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't have paddles, just want to turn on SAT and DS display. Anyway I will try it out later and feedback. Thanks.


----------



## mokwai (Mar 31, 2014)

Just checked. FEM_BODY => PADDLES_VERBAUT is aktiv set. no joy.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Instead of 2TB, try using 2XA, Sport leath.s.wheel+shift padd.+multif., and VO Code all modules in SVT except DME / DDE.


----------



## mokwai (Mar 31, 2014)

to turn on SAT? ok will try.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, give it a try.


----------



## mokwai (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Shawn, I tried 2XA, when Calculate FP there is an error.Will not go through.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry. I don't know then.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

mokwai said:


> Hi Shawn, I tried 2XA, when Calculate FP there is an error.Will not go through.


for S1-S7 display, no VO modify required, but your car need the newer firmware.


----------



## mokwai (Mar 31, 2014)

my I-step current is F020-13-07-505. Is it new?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F020-*13-07*-505 = July 2013.

The latest is F020-14-03-503.


----------



## mokwai (Mar 31, 2014)

so I need F020-14-03-503 for SAT and S1-S7 display to work? Maybe I will go for update then.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Curamrda said:


> Hello,
> 
> so do I understand it correctly, that the 2TB option is only that using shift paddles put Automatic Transmission to modes S1-S7 , indstead of DS? - no real difference between physical transmission in car?
> 
> Thanks


8-Speed Transmission is same.


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

Fitted sat shifter and coded 2tb to my 2012 f21 118d sport. I get s1-7 in sport mode, i had to change vehicle date to 2015 for it to work.

Side note f30 shifter is the same as the f20/f21.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

do i understand it correctly that if I touch the paddles, it will move the car directly to sport mode? thats what I would like to 

//edit: I have checked my settings...and I do have both parameters to aktiv...but still, when touch paddles..it shows M1-M8 .. and i do have the 2TB option as standart from factory ..

why it doesnt work?


----------



## Ibrahim24 (Dec 23, 2013)

Curamrda said:


> do i understand it correctly that if I touch the paddles, it will move the car directly to sport mode? thats what I would like to
> 
> //edit: I have checked my settings...and I do have both parameters to aktiv...but still, when touch paddles..it shows M1-M8 .. and i do have the 2TB option as standart from factory ..
> 
> why it doesnt work?


If you touch the shifting paddels it will allways go to M instead of S.

If you want to use S you need to push the gear leveler to the left and let it stay like that without shifting manualy.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

ok. now i see. i would like to have some feature.. when I am going in comfort mode... and i need quickly sport mode...so i would expected paddles to do it


----------

